# Need the experts to ID this male please



## buffcoat (Dec 28, 2012)

So for Christmas I bought my better half's brother this lil guy. He was sold as a red carpet. I think its a red coastal and Vince thinks its a Bredli. Can someone settle this once and for all please 















Thanks so much

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like a bredli to me.


----------



## JrFear (Dec 28, 2012)

agreed very bredli-ish


----------



## spinner_collis (Dec 28, 2012)

Bredli for sure


----------



## aerojake (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Mate im not an expert but I can tell you that's definitely a bredli.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not an expert either but to me that looks 95% bredi and 5% something else. That something is in possible ,for me at least, to tell what it is but it's definitely there. Perhaps a costal not sure either way its a good looking snake not something I would want but I have to admit its rather appealing in colour and patten.


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 28, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> I'm not an expert either but to me that looks 95% bredi and 5% something else. That something is in possible ,for me at least, to tell what it is but it's definitely there. Perhaps a costal not sure either way its a good looking snake not something I would want but I have to admit its rather appealing in colour and patten.



Why 5% something else?


----------



## saintanger (Dec 28, 2012)

bredli


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 28, 2012)

Bredli 100%


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 28, 2012)

Well up towards the head it starts to forum coastal type patterning and it looks a little dull in colouring for bredi so that's why 5% but like I said I'm not an expert in the snake area ,so there's a fairly even to high chance that I'm wrong.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 28, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> but I have to admit its rather appealing in colour and patten.



So you like the colour and pattern of bredli then?


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 28, 2012)

Most bredli tend to have a spotted pattern around the "neck"


----------



## Shotta (Dec 28, 2012)

beautiful little bredli


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 28, 2012)

Bredli. Looks exactly like mine when he was a little fellow back in 2009


----------



## longqi (Dec 28, 2012)

One question that should be asked is

Why was it sold as a red carpet?

Could it be a cross sibling from either jag or any other mix that probably included bredli??


----------



## Jacknife (Dec 28, 2012)

There is not one single indication visually that it is anything other than 100% Bredli.

I must ask can someone show me a 'red carpet(coastal?)' - never seen nor heard of one...


----------



## longqi (Dec 28, 2012)

Badsville

thats why I suspect its a sibling of some type
If it was pure bredli it would have been sold as bredli

But a say bredli/jungle or diamond or coastal mix will throw out some mixes and some that look like one parent or the other
Same thing happens with jag mixes

The future of knowing what to call those ones is pretty murky at present


----------



## Wally (Dec 28, 2012)

Badsville said:


> I must ask can someone show me a 'red carpet(coastal?)' - never seen nor heard of one...



Of course you haven't. You don't live in America.


----------



## longqi (Dec 28, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> Of course you haven't. You don't live in America.



Now I would be 95% sure its a sibling
Pure bredli are worth a lot more there than any mixture that really has no true identification called red carpet


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 28, 2012)

And people think mixing these things is a great idea, yeah right


----------



## Whp71 (Dec 28, 2012)

1. A Sibling is a brother or sister, not sure what you think it means.... perhaps a crossbreed?
2. It definitely has a Bredli look about it....a dull one, but it may redden up.


----------



## jack (Dec 28, 2012)

i would suggest a bredli is just a red carpet...


----------



## longqi (Dec 28, 2012)

When two subspecies are bred together you get a mixture of results

some will look like mum
some will look like dad
some will look like a mixture of both and are sold as cross breeds or whatever

But the ones that look like mum or dad cannot be sold as pure anymore
as far as I understand it thats what they call siblings in regards to mixtures with snakes

In America pure locales are like rocking horse spit
Siblings are very common
So if it was pure bredli I am sure it would have been sold as pure bredli

Jack you are correct that a bredli is a red carpet
But a pure bredli gets a much better price os than some unidentified carpet snake


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 28, 2012)

I only thought 5% because it was dull ,had similar patterns to a costal and a pure bred bredi is rather expensive and not as easy to obtain as ,for example, a children's or a diamond python.


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 28, 2012)

bredli


----------



## Xanthine (Dec 28, 2012)

Correct me if I'm mistaken, but don't bredlis start off fairly dull, brightening as they age? I'd say bredli.


----------



## longqi (Dec 28, 2012)

Dont forget that its in USofA
Not in Australia

Pure locales are always advertised there as PURE and fetch good money if ancestry can be proven

Although there is no doubt it has bredli in it
exactly what it is is anyones guess

with the recent popularity of bredli jags there
my money would be on bredli/jag sibling


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 29, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Well up towards the head it starts to forum coastal type patterning and it looks a little dull in colouring for bredi so that's why 5% but like I said I'm not an expert in the snake area ,so there's a fairly even to high chance that I'm wrong.


U mean towards its head it has Bredli patterning... Bredli 100%...all look like this when young


----------



## sharky (Dec 29, 2012)

Bredli  Looks only like a hatcho though


----------



## Vincentpyle (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks guys me and buff werent for sure what kind of carpet it was


----------



## longqi (Dec 29, 2012)

Vincentpyle said:


> thanks guys me and buff werent for sure what kind of carpet it was



Only the breeder will be able to tell you
It definitely has bredli in it
Impossible to even guess if there is anything else

Only you know what you paid
If you paid pure bredli price it possibly is bredli
If you paid carpet price its probably a mixture


----------



## Jacknife (Dec 29, 2012)

I couldn't guarantee thats pure Bredli but visually there is no reason at all to think there is anything else in it.
Just because it wasn't sold as a Bredli doesn't mean its a mix.
It's in America, and not all breeders are the smartest people on earth. Chances of a misclassification by an uneducted breeder is just as possible as a misclassification by an uneducated buyer. It was sold as a 'red carpet' when there is no such thing is a good indicator of this...


----------

